# Been offered 30k Worldmark points....



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2009)

...What to do? DW is a bankruptcy attorney, her client will be getting out of the Worldmark obligation ($12,000+-) and are not in a position to use these banked points. We can have 'em if we want 'em.

First, I know virtually nothing about the Worldmark system. We have RCI Points and another mini-system. I have the owner's account number. Can I just call WM and say I'm him and book week(s)? Do I need a guest cert? When his ownership ends (likely in default) will booked weeks be canceled?

I really don't know how to proceed. Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks.

Jim Ricks


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 9, 2009)

Unless the owner of the account can book a reservation for you, which assumes the account is in good standing and will remain that way until the stay is complete, I would suggest that the best way for you to proceed would be to place a huge *STOP* sign in your path.


----------



## ScoopKona (Jul 9, 2009)

Test it by booking a week in the summer (any week) at their Depoe Bay resort in Oregon.

Since I don't want you to be inconvenienced, just put my name on the exchange. (I'll PM you my personal info.)

Thanks!  


PS -- Sorry, I don't have much info for you on guest certs. -- perhaps you should PM ecwinch? Worldmark has some really nice resorts, though. (And I really AM dying to go to Depoe Bay for whale watching.) If nothing else, book something and hope for the best. What's the worst that can happen?


----------



## LLW (Jul 9, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> ...What to do? DW is a bankruptcy attorney, her client will be getting out of the Worldmark obligation ($12,000+-) and are not in a position to use these banked points. We can have 'em if we want 'em.
> 
> First, I know virtually nothing about the Worldmark system. We have RCI Points and another mini-system. I have the owner's account number. Can I just call WM and say I'm him and book week(s)? Do I need a guest cert? When his ownership ends (likely in default) will booked weeks be canceled?
> 
> ...




If he is behind on either MF or contract payments, even though he may have the banked points, he can NOT book a reservation with those points. If he is not in default now, but will be before the booked stays, when he goes into default, any bookings will be cancelled.

In WM, you don't need guest certificates, but they will only take guest names from the owner, anytime between the booking and the stay. If the owner is not around, and the guest can't go, nobody else can, if the _owner _does not call. When somebody calls, they will ask identifying questions to ensure that you are the owner. Many accounts are also password-controlled.

The only way you can use the points is if you use them (consume the travel) before he goes past due on any payments.

However, if he is not past due yet, he can rent the currently awarded points (what he has for last and this year, not borrowing from next year) out and the little bit of money may help make a payment or 2, if he needs to buy some time.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation, LLW. I had a feeling this was the case. We will ask the client if he is in default, and if not to book something wiki wiki, however it's likely that it's too late. 

When someone finally gets around to seeing a bankruptcy attorney, they have usually grasped at all the straws available to them, maxed out cc's, canceled all subscriptions, gotten several 90-to-120 day late notices from creditors and are being threatened with garnishment.  At that stage, there's nothing left to save. 

Anyhoo, thanks. Scoop, you aren't going to Depoe Bay on this one, but good luck.

Jim Ricks


----------



## LLW (Jul 10, 2009)

Passepartout said:


> Thanks for the explanation, LLW. I had a feeling this was the case. We will ask the client if he is in default, and if not to book something wiki wiki, however it's likely that it's too late.
> 
> When someone finally gets around to seeing a bankruptcy attorney, they have usually grasped at all the straws available to them, maxed out cc's, canceled all subscriptions, gotten several 90-to-120 day late notices from creditors and are being threatened with garnishment.  At that stage, there's nothing left to save.
> 
> ...



30k WM one-time use points have a market value of about $1,500-$2,000. Too bad he did not rent them out before.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 10, 2009)

They may not have been transferable due to PD Maintenance and contract fees


----------



## LLW (Jul 10, 2009)

Rent_Share said:


> They may not have been transferable due to PD Maintenance and contract fees




.......and he may not actually have 30K points available - that number may include credits available for booking by borrowing from next year, which may be used for booking but are not transferrable.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 10, 2009)

We were led to believe that there were 30k paid for, accrued points available. These people have not been financially able to take a vacation for 2-3 years. WM has been debiting their checkbook quarterly for MF's and monthly for payments, so we think they are current, but not for long, so we have decided that rather than trying to book something immediate, or for them to keep making payments, we'd let the offer go. Regrettable that they didn't see the handwriting on the wall and rent out the use earlier, or that they made an obligation they couldn't afford in the first place, but that's the way it is.

Thanks for the WM insights. 

Jim Ricks


----------

